# HVAC vs Th/Fl Tests



## apford (Jan 27, 2017)

Just curious to get the opinion of the community - I've been going through the Dr. Tom's review course for the test in April. Right now I'm signed up for the HVAC test, but I'm considering changing to the thermo/fluids test based on the practice tests I've seen. I have both practice tests from NCEES, and after flipping through the HVAC test it seems like there are a lot more 'look-up in ASHRAE' types of questions, like duct configurations to limit duct rumble, acoustic lining, refrigerant classifications, etc. The Dr. Tom's class doesn't really have much HVAC material in it, mostly simple psychrometrics.

I think I can get most of the ASHRAE questions right because they seem to be either intuitive or easy look ups in the handbooks, but I'm worried I might end up spending too much time reading the handbooks. At least with the thermo/fluids test I know how to approach almost all of the problems, but there seem to be more calculations and working the numbers / units which could lead to easy mistakes. 

Anyone have an opinion? Did you change your mind on which test you sat for, and do you regret it?

I'm going to finish up the Dr. Tom class with a solid 2 months to spare before the test, so I'll have plenty of time to get even more familiar with the ASHRAE handbooks and run through other HVAC study resources. I work for a MEP firm as a mechanical engineer, but I do more chiller / boiler plant designs than ductwork if that makes a difference.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi apford,

My name is Justin.  I took the HVAC &amp; Refrigeration exam in 2008 and passed.  I was similar to you, I worked for an MEP consulting firm and primarily designed chilled water plants (not too much heating in Hawaii, so no boiler plants).  I also recognized that there were problems that referenced the ASHRAE Handbooks which are very lengthy.  I ended up not reading the entire books, but just got a good idea of where to find the material I needed for the exam in the ASHRAE Handbooks.  I did not change my mind from the first day I started studying. 

I would recommend that you stick with HVAC &amp; Refrigeration, especially since it is your practicing field.  For my job, I needed that experience in navigating ASHRAE Handbooks and it seems like your job may required that experience too.  In my current job, I write exam guides for the Mechanical PE exam and so I also am familiar with the Thermal &amp; Fluids exam as well.  The Thermal &amp; Fluids exam has some overlap with HVAC &amp; Refrigeration and there are less codes, material and handbooks.  However, the Thermal &amp; Fluids exam covers other major concepts like the power plant cycles for air(Brayton Cycle) and steam(Rankine Cycle).  These are some difficult concepts and will take some time studying.  I am not sure two months will be enough time to study all the additional concepts, especially if you are working a full time job. 

Anyways sorry for the long post. 

TL/DR - I stuck with the same exam focus from Day 1 and did not regret it.


----------



## Nevill24 (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry to derail the thread, but whats your thoughts so far on Dr. Tom's review courses?  I was considering doing the fast track for thermal fluids, but not sure if i should dish out the $750.  Right now I'm just working problems and trying to pick up the concepts along the way.


----------



## P-E (Jan 27, 2017)

justin-hawaii said:


> Hi apford,
> 
> My name is Justin.  I took the HVAC &amp; Refrigeration exam in 2008 and passed.  I was similar to you, I worked for an MEP consulting firm and primarily designed chilled water plants (not too much heating in Hawaii, so no boiler plants).  I also recognized that there were problems that referenced the ASHRAE Handbooks which are very lengthy.  I ended up not reading the entire books, but just got a good idea of where to find the material I needed for the exam in the ASHRAE Handbooks.  I did not change my mind from the first day I started studying.
> 
> ...


Yes with above, stick with HVAC.   My field is closer to TFS.  The pm was challenging, not sure you'd find TFS any easier.


----------



## apford (Jan 28, 2017)

Nevill24 said:


> Sorry to derail the thread, but whats your thoughts so far on Dr. Tom's review courses?  I was considering doing the fast track for thermal fluids, but not sure if i should dish out the $750.  Right now I'm just working problems and trying to pick up the concepts along the way.


No worries - I like the class, and am pretty sure that I wouldn't have been able to bring myself to study as much as I have without an organized plan and schedule to adhere to. That's just my learning style. The pacing of the classes so far have been a little weird for me, but that's because he flew through fluids (which I probably could use a little more review time on) and spent seemingly forever with the basics of the psychometric chart. All in all, aside from there being no HVAC related materials outside of the basics, I'd say it was worth it. If I happen to not pass this time through, I'd probably try something else. Not because it wasn't a good class, but because I'd be looking for something with more HVAC content.

Thanks for the advice Justin, P-E, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## FenderSteve (Mar 10, 2017)

This information is probably too late, but I'll still contribute.

I took Dr. Tom's course last year in preparation for the Oct 2016 exam. I work as an HVAC engineer but allowed Dr. Tom to convince me to take the Thermal Fluids exam. I studied a bunch and the exam was harder than expected, but I passed. His class schedule, study binders, and topics were extremely useful. The only downside is his lack of HVAC depth.

Since I passed, I don't regret choosing TFS. However, if I had failed, I probably would have switched to the HVAC exam in April. Good luck on your studies and good luck next month!

Let us know how it goes and if you ended up switching to TFS.


----------



## apford (Mar 13, 2017)

FenderSteve said:


> Let us know how it goes and if you ended up switching to TFS.


I did end up switching to TFS. I think what did it for me was the amount of time and resources I had already committed to the TFS material, along with not having a real formal study plan for the HVAC material. I'm feeling confident with my TFS prep at this point, so I'm hoping for a good result. I think even if I fail this time around, I'd do TFS again. But that's not going to happen, since I'm going to pass this time.


----------



## landolakes (Mar 17, 2017)

Dr Toms was good at tips and teicks but i agree he flew through fluids (exam had some good in depth problems compared to his overview). He spent alot of time woth statics amd dynamics which is good but for TF he should dedicate that time to fluids.

his exam companion his helpful but i preferred the MERM. He leaves out Gravity for US units in his equations where on the exam (where my mindset was hurry hurry hurry) i overlooked it couple times :/


----------

